

Introducing Facebook Stories: "Remembering" - PStamatiou
http://www.facebookstories.com/stories/46/introducing-facebook-stories-remembering

======
domino
Sounds familiar... <http://stories.twitter.com/>

------
ericmsimons
This is a really interesting marketing campaign, not quite sure what their end
goal is...better public perception of the company?

~~~
taligent
I definitely think so. Better public perception will affect employee morale
and retention, user retention and engagement and overall growth of the
company.

When you think about Facebook right now all you think of is the IPO, Nasdaq
problems, investment banks, millionaires, advertising, mobile monetization
etc.

You aren't think of the profound impact that Facebook has had and will have on
the world. I know I personally have had distant family members contact me
through Facebook that I never would have met otherwise. So I am sure there are
some amazing stories to tell.

~~~
citricsquid
I would guess it's more about justifying the time investment to users: if you
invest your time in using Facebook for 30 minutes a day it will pay in the
future.

~~~
vijayr
That's true. Other option is to spend that 30 minutes journaling, that will
also pay in the future, though it will be less polished (but of higher
quality)

------
Zaheer
Cool site and touching stories. The story on the front page reminds me of the
movie Memento!

------
ryangilbert
great design.

